# Thoughts on these ebay radiators



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
After my standard radiator decided to turn brittle and fall apart at the top hose connection point, I'm in need of a new radiator.
To avoid it happening again, I'm upgrading to an aluminium version and would like to know peoples thoughts on these ebay items. Also, for the R33, is it the same size/fitment for GTR and GTS??

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 52mm Aluminium Racing Radiator on eBay (end time 06-Oct-10 21:25:56 BST)
NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTST GTR ALUMINIUM RACE RADIATOR RAD on eBay (end time 16-Oct-10 18:31:40 BST)

I know there might be the usual thought of "you get what you pay for" but when its something simple like a radiator I cant imagine it gets much more technical than...water flows through it, air flows across it....hey presto!

Any comments much appreciated please.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the one from your second link, perfect fit and I was able to keep the fan shroud as well. Coolant temps sit at 78C pretty much all the time now compared to the stock one which was sitting between 80-85C sometimes 90C in traffic.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Lookin at your profile, you have a GTST....do you know if its the exact same fit for a GTR?


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

As far as I know they're the same


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I found an ali rad on e-bay after my previous ali rad got a pin-hole. It was already in the UK and I collected it from a UK company in person in Croydon so I could check it over first. 

It was about 130.00. We've data logged temps and it does the job perfectly well. I'll try and find the name of the company.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, thanks!

Been speaking with MGT as well. Need to double check price on monday but it seems competitive and will probably go with that.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i have a japspeed one, i used to run between 85c-90c. I'm now getting 70-80c even after some spirited driving and a hot day.

it also fitted perfectly with my shroud


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

phil69 we have the japspeed ones in stock  if you need one just give us a shout


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a quick bump on this  Does anyone know if the R34 GTT and GTR are the same? and if these ebay style one would fit?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

The first one do not buy, i wont say to much on here about why but basically there shit.


----------



## malcs-skyline (Oct 1, 2010)

im going for the japspeed one when my engine is done


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I wanted one of the japspeed ones but they cant get any r34's


----------



## mark_30_30 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would say the ebay rads may not be the best you can get, but they are still better than OE.

the end tanks on the ebay rad i have are slighty out of square. which was a bit disappointing. 

the japspeed looks to be the same as the others on ebay.

maybe try to win one at auction rather than doing a buy it now, i was able to get one for a 32 for about 80.00 posted out, but the bidding for 33 parts is normally more competitive.


----------



## malcs-skyline (Oct 1, 2010)

your right there not the best but as people havent got much doller the ebay ones are just as good for the money


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

How come its so hard to find one for a 34gtr lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Shane* said:


> How come its so hard to find one for a 34gtr lol


because you all dont buy the proper branded types that actually fit and are better quality?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


> because you all dont buy the proper branded types that actually fit and are better quality?



.......and cost 5-8 times as much!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£400 for a radiator approx plus shipping

still least they fit ;-)

or just go without


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

or buy one from an ebay trader, like Blue34, and add spacers, making it fit perfectly well for a lot less than £500


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Exchange rate is certainly an issue. i wonder how many of the Japanese branded rads are actually made in Japan.

If you want quality might be worth looking at the local manufacturers. I've seen some beautiful custom made items made for Caterfields which knock spots off the branded stuff.

Not sure whether the difference is functional or just the bling factor mind!


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

MGT sourced mine for me which I believe is just like the jap speed ones and its fantastic, had a play earlier and car never went above 78 degrees pushing it hard, if anything these cars get hotter in traffic and cool down when you give it the beans with these radiators.

Also bear in mind a good oil cooler will also see the water temps stay lower as thats heating the block too.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

DanVspec said:


> MGT sourced mine for me which I believe is just like the jap speed ones and its fantastic, had a play earlier and car never went above 78 degrees pushing it hard, if anything these cars get hotter in traffic and cool down when you give it the beans with these radiators.
> 
> Also bear in mind a good oil cooler will also see the water temps stay lower as thats heating the block too.


i can echo this, since fitting mine it's made a noticeable difference in recorded temps and fitting was 100% spot on


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

It's not a fit of cheapness but I think there is a fair price for stuff and don't understand why stuff is double the price than what the supra stuff was! Especially when its from the same manufactors and its not any better made! I now understand what is meant by the "GTR tax" !


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone bought a cheap rad for the R32 GTR nad comment on quality and fit? Ill be needing one in the next few months.

Baz


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Parts were so much easier to source and fairly priced for the supra than the gtr

Everyone gtr owner would like all nice bits for their car but i would think that most cannot justify spending 3-4 times more for a radiator when an ebay job will do pretty much the exact same thing . I was on some site the other night looking and think i saw an ARC rad for about 2k lol


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


> Anyone bought a cheap rad for the R32 GTR nad comment on quality and fit? Ill be needing one in the next few months.
> 
> Baz


i have got one from ebay fitted to my 32 gtr i have had no problems so far
the only slight hitch is the temp sensor hole on the rad has slightly the wrong pitch threads for the 32 sensor (i think most ebay ones have ) but to be honest i lubed up the threads on the sensor and slowly worked it in and out to recut the alloy threads on the rad it worked a treat no probs 
also i fitted an electric puller fan with an electronic thermostat and removed the viscus fan 
i live in greece where summer temps are in the forties daily never had a problem with over heating


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I fitted a shorter 33gtr Ali rad in my 34 because they are so much easier to get hold of. The rad is mounted on two turned 25mm dia 45mm high ali spacers with a hole at the top to take the rad pins and a turned pin of the same size at the bottom to locate into the standard rubber mounts. It works perfectly well epecially as the lower part of the R34 rad is obscured anyway by metal. The bottom hose easily accomodates the difference in height.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


> Anyone bought a cheap rad for the R32 GTR nad comment on quality and fit? Ill be needing one in the next few months.
> 
> Baz


I got an ebay jobbie (details in my thread in the Gallery). In short the item itself was fine, build quality was adaquate the only poor area to my mind was that the thread for the temp sensor was far too small. Once re-tapped it's been no problem.

Fitting wise the rad is MUCH thicker than the stock item (I'd guess 2-3 times the volume). Fitting the shroud required me to cut the bottom off it for clearance but it hasn't bothered me much as the bottom doesn't seem to do much anyway compared to the top.

Operationally I've had no problems with water temps. Even when the oil temps got high (high speed running in hot weather) the water temps were steady.

Overall I'd be hard pressed to recommend anything else. Custom made rad would certainly look nicer (if you're into engineering porn) and won't have the temp sensor issue but for the sake of £20 getting the sensor hole retapped I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

mines made by TR's, I think its takata racing or the likes. Water passes through it, it cools it, and it doesn't leak - These are all good features.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

DanVspec said:


> MGT sourced mine for me which I believe is just like the jap speed ones and its fantastic, had a play earlier and car never went above 78 degrees pushing it hard, if anything these cars get hotter in traffic and cool down when you give it the beans with these radiators.
> 
> Also bear in mind a good oil cooler will also see the water temps stay lower as thats heating the block too.


Could I be cheeky mate and ask how much you paid? Do they do R34 ones?

I think there is a real gap in the market for trader to step in and start doing reasonably prices rads for all models!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Found one for the 34gtr


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> Found one for the 34gtr


Cool were from? Don't be shy


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

dropped ya a pm on SO.com, Also Paul @ JDM garage have mishimoto ones for about 250


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

i think the thing that people forget is in the current financial climate,the price of metals is up and down like a yo yo at the moment,ive a mashimoto in mine and to be honest i cant fault it,theyre not the most expensive on the market nor the cheapest.all i know is it dont leak,holds water and looks good too..


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Driving home from work last night, my ali radiator dumped its load suddenly. 

Temps didn't soar as air's a poor conductor of heat!! Saw lots of steam and heard the belts squealing where water and coolant went all over my engine. Hopefully the head isn't warped/HG knacked. I drove about a mile to a garage slowly, oil temps were perfect.

This rad is the one from the link, did a good job with water temps but the build quality is suspect. I'd like to know if anyone else has had a problem with these.

I need to replace it and am reluctant to get the same given that it could have taken out the engine. I'm thinking Koyo or Mishimoto around the £300 mark. I see Mishimoto come with a limited life warranty.

The water was pouring out near the top of the rad fins on the fan side, when I topped it up it was pouring out as quick as it went in!!

Regards
Nito


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nito, we have Blitz ones if you want, 

sold a few to people on here, and one customer had his go out yesterday to him..

33 gts?

£315 plus shipping


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

seems a good price.. buy one man..


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Matty,

It's a good price but I've gone down the Mishimoto route. At the end of the day they're the only ones prepared to stand behind their product with a lifetime warranty - can't say fairer than that!

As for the piece of crap that's on there, I'll get pictures up of it as a warning to others that have it fitted.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NITO said:


> Thanks Matty,
> 
> It's a good price but I've gone down the Mishimoto route. At the end of the day they're the only ones prepared to stand behind their product with a lifetime warranty - can't say fairer than that!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you didnt ask about the blitz warranty lol


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Tell me about the Blitz warranty??? lol ...(assumed it would be the same as the rest of their parts)


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I went for a Japspeed R34 one in the end and the welding etc seems to be very good and temps are spot on!


----------

